# White Dwarf new release not mentioned elsewhere



## Tranx (Mar 8, 2010)

Stuff in WD that I havn't seen posted here:

Space Marine Megaforce: Commander, command squad, razorback, 2x tactical squads, sniper scout squad, ironclad, LR Redeemer, Drop Pod £150

Necron Megaforce: 24 Necron warriors, 5 immortals, 6 scarab swarms, doomsday ark, triarch stalker, annihilation barge, 6 tomb blades, canoptek spider £150

(not so good with the old world stuff)
Empire Army: Huge griffon, celestial hurricanum, helstorm rocket, 10 hand gunners, 10 great swordsman, 20 state troops, 12 knights, general on horse and another character with a standard with Death on it £150

Vampire Counts Army: zombie dragon, coven throne, corpse cart, 3 troll like things, vampire character, 5 dead knights, 10 ghouls, 20 skeleton warriors and 20 zombies £150

Plastic Chaos Cultist mini box with 3 shooty cultists and 2 choppy cultists, all 
models already in DV. £6

9 new Edge paints in a set with Eavy Metal brush & booklet £35

4 new basing kits (northern wastes, death world, under-empire and badlands) £20 each

Imperial Defense Network (as per other thread)£100


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Good that they'll actually have Chaos Cultist models apart from the Dark Vengeance set. I was planning on converting Flagellants and appropriating guns from Imperial Guard, but this should be cheaper.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just in time for Christmas


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Good that they'll actually have Chaos Cultist models apart from the Dark Vengeance set. I was planning on converting Flagellants and appropriating guns from Imperial Guard, but this should be cheaper.


You can get 20 cultists on ebay consistently for less than £18


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't wait until CSM gets its legit 2nd wave.

I mean, this is cute, but.... it's only five cultists? for $12? I'd rather have 10 plus upgrade options for $27 :\

So, I think I'll hold off on that for now, but those box sets sound pretty damn awesome. The Necrons and Vampire counts are especially tempting. Too bad I can't justify spending that much... yet.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm mildly irritated by how they decided to do the Cultists. On one hand, they did it in a relatively inexpensive way-- 5 models for $10. On the other hand, it'd be far more useful for gamers and hobbyists both to have a multi-part plastic kit that has both close combat and ranged options. I get that it's painfully simple to convert cultists from Empire Flagellants and Catachans, but it seems strange to me to not offer a kit when it's a unit that's become hugely popular.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

could just be a cultist stop gap unit, if the CSM are to get a second wave later on you might see a 10 man with options unit, till then this can be used to bulk up the numbers.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> could just be a cultist stop gap unit, if the CSM are to get a second wave later on you might see a 10 man with options unit, till then this can be used to bulk up the numbers.


Yes, I suppose so. But to make the molds for a separate kit, packaging, shipping, etc-- the development cost of just making a full muti-part kit isn't that much higher than repackaging the cultists as they did. So from a business standpoint it doesn't really make any sense to me. 

I'm more excited about the 'eavy metal edge set. Not that I really need the paints, but the 'eavy metal brush set was a wonderful buy, and have been some of the best brushes I've had to date. I'd love a detail brush made the same way, of 100% female sable. And it wouldn't be bad to have the pastel range in a regular paint formula, I suppose. They're the same colors as the dry compounds, if you look at them-- they're just in the layer formula, which seems handy to me.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> could just be a cultist stop gap unit, if the CSM are to get a second wave later on you might see a 10 man with options unit, till then this can be used to bulk up the numbers.


I sure as fuck hope so; in fact, I'm betting on it.



The Son of Horus said:


> Yes, I suppose so. But to make the molds for a separate kit, packaging, shipping, etc-- the development cost of just making a full muti-part kit isn't that much higher than repackaging the cultists as they did. So from a business standpoint it doesn't really make any sense to me.


Neither does alienating your consumer base in the long term for short-term gain every year, but that doesn't stop them.


----------



## Tranx (Mar 8, 2010)

The white dwarf blog says that these mega forces and other bits are going on preorder this weekend.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Yes, I suppose so. But to make the molds for a separate kit, packaging, shipping, etc-- the development cost of just making a full muti-part kit isn't that much higher than repackaging the cultists as they did. So from a business standpoint it doesn't really make any sense to me.


So under This statement developing new minis just the starter box doesn't make sense, they should just include the old modular miniatures. 

The development cost is tens of thousands of dollars and time consuming and packaging would be the smallest. 

5 minis for $10 or 10 minis for $30 or 35. You do the math.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if these mega bundles will be available to normal retailers or GW only?

Curious on whether or not the vampire counts one is worth it, from GW I dont think it is but perhaps from a discount seller it could be.


----------

